# Bathroom Decoration!



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I decided to redecorate the bathroom. I'm really a ballooner guy but recently bought a large collection and got some Krates and Stingrays in the deal. I think I'll keep this one! v/r Shawn


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL
What year is that bad boy?


----------



## IJamEcono (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice bike. If you're going to leave it in the bathroom, may I suggest putting the toilet paper roll over the shifter.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll have to re-check the serial # but I believe 1971







Strings-n-Spokes said:


> LOL
> What year is that bad boy?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2010)

They made like a TON of accessories for Stingrays--I may need to check the catalog and see if it was next to the bat holder!







mcalhoun said:


> Nice bike. If you're going to leave it in the bathroom, may I suggest putting the toilet paper roll over the shifter.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I checked the serial # it is KA04411 so Oct 70. I also have a really nice Lemon Peeler EH116936 and a super sweet violet Stingray Super Deluxe J-37 KA04411 but both of these will have to find new homes!


----------

